# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with Jen & Rich from Transworld



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

*New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with Jen & Rich from Transworld*

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 115 features all the latest, plus an interview with Jen Braverman and Rich Bianco from Transworld. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow


----------

